# Hanging alone



## morien

Tips? Tricks? Advice?

I need a board lifter....any suggestions?


----------



## wnybassman

Avoid vaulted ceilings :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

there's a guy here in glencoe whose got one for sale for $50,dont know what type or it's condition.that was 1 month ago,fairly sure he still has it.would take a day or 2 to get his #.pm me if interested.working for yourself or a company


----------



## SlimPickins

Are you going to be doing it for a while? A Telpro (yellow) board lift is the way to go if you're going to be going solo for a while. The Chinese knockoffs (red) are not created equal. My lift paid for itself in two small houses, while still allowing me to make a decent amount of money. They'll set you back around $700, but you also get access to all of the accessories made by the company should you need them (extensions, etc.). I've heard stories about the red lifts collapsing under load.

I've been hanging by myself for the past four years, after being partnered up for the previous five. I could never replace my former partner, so I invested in my "silent partner". He always shows up on time, never complains, and works just as hard as hard as I do. And.....I don't have to pay him.


----------



## rhardman

On a few occasions when I was stuck, I'd screw a 2x4 to the wall at the end of the lid and along the wall an inch down from the ceiling studs. Then lay one end of the rock over the butt end, step back into the sheet and slide it on to the longer piece of wood along the wall. Then tack up the loose side and work your way around. I also cheated by pre-anchoring screws into the face of the board before I lifted it.

This would only work if the room was under 20x12 so I could stagger the butt seams and only had to straight arm one row. That's only a 4 foot span between butts so you have to watch the direction of the lighting coming in through the windows. Depending on the layout of the board, some rooms worked better to run the rock parallel to the studs.

I don't recommend it, but it will work in a pinch. It's better than losing the day waiting to start the job with a lift or a helper. 

Of course if you want to do it the smart way...you would consider that lift...

(...don't try it with 5/8...I can speak from experience...."*don't try it with 5/8*.")


----------



## silverstilts

morien said:


> Tips? Tricks? Advice?
> 
> I need a board lifter....any suggestions?


 There is no simple ways when working alone. If I had to I would just hire a grunt to help out. Sometimes and I should say most times it is much easier to just pick up the phone and sub it out, you will be way further ahead of the game just getting it done.


----------



## drywallOne

Its not easy but it can be done without a lifter,i can do 8 foot 1/2 inch sheets myself pretty easy ...i just start with a cut ...like a 16 or 32 inch strip ,after screwing the smaller sheet off you simply screw another sheet on top of it and let it hang over 5-6 inches.

now you put your screw on your screwgun and hang your gun off your nailbag....lift your sheet with two hands spread out evenly and slip the sheet over the strip you have overhanging take your gun and screw ...

like i said it takes some getting use to


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

clever. for just a few sheets, that's likely much easier than a lift. I've used the 2x4 trick, but not the overhanging drywall. Have to remember that.


----------



## SlimPickins

For smaller sheets, or when the room is too tight to get the lift in, I pound my scratch awl into the wall about 1" down from the ceiling and approximately centered where the edge of the sheet will go. My bench is about 2/3 of the way back from that leading edge. Lots of guys around here will just use a couple of sixteens, but my awl is a little burlier and sticks out a bit further. And when I'm done I can just yank it and move on to the next one. I usually only use it for sheets 7-10ft long. 6 ft or shorter just hang. Longer sheets get the lift. Occasionally I have to get an 11 footer in a bathroom and those wear me out....fighting the shower and shower head....ugh.

I use the overhanging rock trick mainly for long runs on soffits or beams (especially when I want the rock to be lined up juuuusssst right). If a room is big enough for butt joints, it's big enough for a lift. If you're not interested in buying a lift, you can rent one for the day....much cheaper than hiring an extra hand.


----------



## PainterJoe

*Either-Or*

Hire a grunt or rent a lift. 
You've got to take the easier route. 
This job will put us in an early grave if we try to do it all with our brute strength.
-
Check out the video at comment #12 below. 
That's using your head. 
-
_______________

Roofing Indianapolis is a full-time job, too.


----------



## morien

Thanks for all the replies! Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B

________
Vaporizers info


----------



## SlimPickins

Okay, that video kicks ass. There will always be someone smarter than me.:yes:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Are you going to be doing it for a while? A Telpro (yellow) board lift is the way to go if you're going to be going solo for a while. The Chinese knockoffs (red) are not created equal. My lift paid for itself in two small houses, while still allowing me to make a decent amount of money. They'll set you back around $700, but you also get access to all of the accessories made by the company should you need them (extensions, etc.). I've heard stories about the red lifts collapsing under load.
> 
> I've been hanging by myself for the past four years, after being partnered up for the previous five. I could never replace my former partner, so I invested in my "silent partner". He always shows up on time, never complains, and works just as hard as hard as I do. And.....I don't have to pay him.


red lift . ball bearings fell out of casters. can't find replacement parts for lift. USA is the way to go !! yellow is well built. worth every penny!


----------



## moore

Axecutioner-B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkrRblKLvJw


that is genius man . it looks slow , but no slower than a lift. like slim says he shows up. no [email protected]!:thumbsup:


----------



## D's

In order of preference;
Having a labourer,
Telpro panellift
Boardmates
Task QuikSupports

If your just doing the odd small room ceiling... a couple of 2" screws placed in the top plate of a wall is enough to support one end of the sheet then use the Quiksupport for the other end.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> red lift . ball bearings fell out of casters. can't find replacement parts for lift. USA is the way to go !! yellow is well built. worth every penny!


If you will buy a 1/2" coarse tap. knock your wheels out of the base, tap the pipes. Then screw in the front wheels off a shopping cart. You won't have a wheel problem again. If you feel less than comfortable using shopping cart wheels, Northern Tools will sell em to ya,,, you can buy the tap from them also.

I have found the wheels on a red lift and the wheels on a yellow lift are equally weak. I do favor the yellow lift over the red one,,,, but then again there are like 2 diffferant yellow lifts and like 3 differant types of red lifts. Seems to me that the brake system is better in the yellow lift, and of course the arms on the yellow lift actully "lift" the ends of the boards, on the red lift, you either have to tape a cpl of box cut-outs to the pads or place the section on some concrete , place a brick under the ends(where the pads are) then drive your pickup over the center of the piece to put the "bow" in it that the yellow one comes with. That will solve that problem.


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Then screw in the front wheels off a shopping cart.
> 
> 
> 
> place the section on some concrete , place a brick under the ends(where the pads are) then drive your pickup over the center of the piece to put the "bow" in it that the yellow one comes with. That will solve that problem.


*insert dueling banjos music here*:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

SlimPickins said:


> *insert dueling banjos music here*:jester:


 You obviously don't know much about the differance in red lifts and yellow lifts, or much about the wheels on em.

BTW I play dueling banjo's just for fun. Perhaps you can bring your guitar and play along???????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

SlimPickins said:


> There will always be someone smarter than me.:yes:


 Re-read the post about the lifts!!!! :yes:


----------



## Muddauber

Capt-sheetrock said:


> place the section on some concrete , place a brick under the ends(where the pads are) then drive your pickup over the center of the piece to put the "bow" in it that the yellow one comes with. That will solve that problem.



Sometimes you have to do things the Red-Green way to get it right.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Muddauber said:


> Sometimes you have to do things the Red-Green way to get it right.


 You bet ya,,,,, its one of them "Hey ya'll watch this" moments.


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You obviously don't know much about the differance in red lifts and yellow lifts, or much about the wheels on em.
> 
> BTW I play dueling banjo's just for fun. Perhaps you can bring your guitar and play along???????


I had an inkling that you played dueling banjos for fun, and I did not mean it in a derogatory fashion....I was just playin'. You would be correct in your assumption about me not knowing the difference between the red and yellow lifts. I have a telpro, and it has always served my needs beautifully. For some reason when I see a price difference of $450 dollars for virtually the same piece of equipment I can't help but assume that one is made less....ummm..."rightly". I've seen the red lifts up close, and the quality difference was obvious.

I don't have a guitar, and I just traded my mandolin for a nail gun, since I really haven't touched it in 10 years. But, I can whistle real good!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> I had an inkling that you played dueling banjos for fun, and I did not mean it in a derogatory fashion....I was just playin'. You would be correct in your assumption about me not knowing the difference between the red and yellow lifts. I have a telpro, and it has always served my needs beautifully. For some reason when I see a price difference of $450 dollars for virtually the same piece of equipment I can't help but assume that one is made less....ummm..."rightly". I've seen the red lifts up close, and the quality difference was obvious.
> 
> I don't have a guitar, and I just traded my mandolin for a nail gun, since I really haven't touched it in 10 years. But, I can whistle real good!


slim,if the captain said he was going to get someone to make you squeal like a pig,then you would have something to worry about:yes::jester:
deliverance.....good song ,good movie http://www.desivideonetwork.com/view/a30y89k8m/squeal-like-a-pig-deliverance/


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> slim,if the captain said he was going to get someone to make you squeal like a pig,then you would have something to worry about:yes::jester:
> deliverance.....good song ,good movie http://www.desivideonetwork.com/view/a30y89k8m/squeal-like-a-pig-deliverance/


Wow, that was somethin' alright. My only wish after seeing that is that one day, I might have such beautiful teeth. Oh, and that no uber-backwoods ******** ever get a hankerin' for _this_ sweet piece of a$$.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

SlimPickins said:


> Wow, that was somethin' alright. My only wish after seeing that is that one day, I might have such beautiful teeth. Oh, and that no uber-backwoods ******** ever get a hankerin' for _this_ sweet piece of a$$.


 Aw that kid was just a beginner,,,, Time he gets my age, he won't have any teeth!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Aw that kid was just a beginner,,,, Time he gets my age, he won't have any teeth!!!!


Maybe HE should be the one doing the.......:yes::no:


----------



## sos drywall

A lift is definitely useful thing when you work alone (like I do). The problem is when you get to the 12' boards. It's not easy to load them on the lift. 
Today I broke my first 10' trying to lift it with my head.


----------



## SlimPickins

sos drywall said:


> A lift is definitely useful thing when you work alone (like I do). The problem is when you get to the 12' boards. It's not easy to load them on the lift.
> Today I broke my first 10' trying to lift it with my head.


You're not supposed to lay the sheets on the lift!:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

sos drywall said:


> A lift is definitely useful thing when you work alone (like I do). The problem is when you get to the 12' boards. It's not easy to load them on the lift.
> Today I broke my first 10' trying to lift it with my head.


 You lost me there,,,, You should be able to lift and hang a 12 ft'er on the wall by yourself,,, loading it on a lift is no differant than that. Somehow you are looking at this thing all wrong thar laddy.


----------



## moore

bil jax lifts . best in lifts , and scaffold. bil jax will last. i just wish they would start manufacturing there own line of drywall stilts. dura stilts are the leader in stilts. still i can only get 2 years out of a pair. marshalltown stilts fell apart in 3 months time. :detective:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> bil jax lifts . best in lifts , and scaffold. bil jax will last. i just wish they would start manufacturing there own line of drywall stilts. dura stilts are the leader in stilts. still i can only get 2 years out of a pair. marshalltown stilts fell apart in 3 months time. :detective:


will agree on those marshall town stilts ,they fell apart in 6 months time,their junk,were taking them back,our drywall supply store agreed to take them back so,,,,,,,guess we weren't the 1st to complain:yes:


----------



## burns

morien said:


> Tips? Tricks? Advice?
> 
> I need a board lifter....any suggestions?


get a boy to help you


----------



## burns

*alone what a life*

wcb regs state that you can not work alone on a job site


----------



## 2buckcanuck

burns said:


> wcb regs state that you can not work alone on a job site


how old are you:whistling2:
yes you can work alone,but there is a ton of rules and regulations you must do to comply.which no one does of coarse.
do you wear your hard hat all the time,do you stand on top of a 2 step bench,thats illegal,the top is not 18" wide.do you wear a mask when you use a router,if not,go back and take your whimis coarse again,pay another $200 till you comply .
what's your point,you a rocker or a wcb agent,you here to help,if you had to work alone,lets say b/c everyone who has worked for you hates you,how would you do it


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> will agree on those marshall town stilts ,they fell apart in 6 months time,their junk,were taking them back,our drywall supply store agreed to take them back so,,,,,,,guess we weren't the 1st to complain:yes:


I like my skywalkers...I've had things get loose, but if you check them occasionally they are still as good as new (except for all the crud all over them of course)


----------



## burns

*???????*



2buckcanuck said:


> how old are you:whistling2:
> yes you can work alone,but there is a ton of rules and regulations you must do to comply.which no one does of coarse.
> do you wear your hard hat all the time,do you stand on top of a 2 step bench,thats illegal,the top is not 18" wide.do you wear a mask when you use a router,if not,go back and take your whimis coarse again,pay another $200 till you comply .
> what's your point,you a rocker or a wcb agent,you here to help,if you had to work alone,lets say b/c everyone who has worked for you hates you,how would you do it


how old are you? working alone is dangerous thats just that, we had a tape die on site because no one was around to help him BECAUSE HE WAS WORKING ALONE i put that in big letters so mabey you can understand it ,and really i hope that happens to you mabey then it would be taken seriously 
if you cant find some one to board with then you must be a  for sure 
there is tons of people, young kids that want to learn, ive never had problems finding guys to work with me and iam hard on all my workers


----------



## moore

burns said:


> how old are you? working alone is dangerous thats just that, we had a tape die on site because no one was around to help him BECAUSE HE WAS WORKING ALONE i put that in big letters so mabey you can understand it ,and really i hope that happens to you mabey then it would be taken seriously
> if you cant find some one to board with then you must be a  for sure
> there is tons of people, young kids that want to learn, ive never had problems finding guys to work with me and iam hard on all my workers


i have been working alone on jobs for 25 years. 25-30 ft ceilings . YOU USE YOUR HEAD!!! NOT YOUR DRUGS! [WHATS WHITH THE NAILS?]


----------



## moore

SLIM i don't own a pair of s/w , but friend of mine let me try them out. a little stiff . once there broken in ,are they easier to walk on? i do like the price. they look cool too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> I like my skywalkers...I've had things get loose, but if you check them occasionally they are still as good as new (except for all the crud all over them of course)


yes,the kid really loved them at 1st,ill admit he's a bit nutz/brave on them,he can run and do a 360 in the air and stuff.but,we don't use them all that much,laying tape sometimes,check out when sanding,3ways,,,,just saying we don't use them everyday.but so far both calf cups have cracked,one strap about gone,pins keep coming out at bottom,and that tension thing when you raise them snapped right off,so just saying to you Slim,keep your eyes on them.he's owned them maybe 8 months,that seems a bit to soon to me for things to start breaking,,,,so careful on them:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

burns said:


> how old are you? working alone is dangerous thats just that, we had a tape die on site because no one was around to help him BECAUSE HE WAS WORKING ALONE i put that in big letters so mabey you can understand it ,and really i hope that happens to you mabey then it would be taken seriously
> if you cant find some one to board with then you must be a  for sure
> there is tons of people, young kids that want to learn, ive never had problems finding guys to work with me and iam hard on all my workers


I'm 48 years,and no one needs to die on the job,I feel sorry for the family he left behind if your story is true??But I highly doubt you care,for you wished another taper would dry on the job,ME 2buckcanuck.
And if you think hiring YOUNG kids and you like being hard on them makes you the better man,well what can I say.Sounds to me you got a bunch of minors who can't wait till the end of the day for their beer and BC big bud


----------



## smisner50s

Yeah death is a terrible way to try to prove a point...shame on you..and yelling and screaming does not get results.no matter what you think..treating your guys like people will get respect from them.and your guyes will bendover backwards for you with out having to ask them to..hard work ethic and correcting them so they learn from there mistakes is understandable..


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> SLIM i don't own a pair of s/w , but friend of mine let me try them out. a little stiff . once there broken in ,are they easier to walk on? i do like the price. they look cool too.


You gotta adjust that big spring on the bottom, and then it's just like walking on the ground.






2buckcanuck said:


> yes,the kid really loved them at 1st,ill admit he's a bit nutz/brave on them,he can run and do a 360 in the air and stuff.but,we don't use them all that much,laying tape sometimes,check out when sanding,3ways,,,,just saying we don't use them everyday.but so far both calf cups have cracked,one strap about gone,pins keep coming out at bottom,and that tension thing when you raise them snapped right off,so just saying to you Slim,keep your eyes on them.he's owned them maybe 8 months,that seems a bit to soon to me for things to start breaking,,,,so careful on them:thumbsup:


I had one screw pop out while I was walking, but that was about a year after I'd gotten them, and I heard it hit the floor. I bet it sucks trying to get replacement parts. I used to use them every day, now about 3-4 times a month. I have a feeling that when they do start actually falling apart, It's going to take an eternity to get replacement parts. Thanks for the heads up though....I'll try and make it part of my routine to check them out each time I get on them (a sensible enough idea anyway)


----------



## igorson

Axecutioner-B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkrRblKLvJw
> ________
> Vaporizers info


  man that look awesome. i wish to have the power to *install Sheetrock* without any help. http://1drywall.com


----------



## moore

igorson said:


> man that look awesome. i wish to have the power to *install Sheetrock* without any help. http://1drywall.com


easy but slow..


----------



## guijarrero

D's said:


> In order of preference;
> Having a labourer,
> Telpro panellift
> Boardmates
> Task QuikSupports


as link to all wall seems to be broken (old) I add a small clarifying vid about using Boardmate TM tool. You'll need quick time app if not you get free in a minute.
http://www.betterthanevertools.com/nailer.php

If someone uses it please comment!:thumbsup:
I found it great


----------



## moore

I like it. A few of them would be handy In some areas when hanging alone..


----------



## SlimPickins

guijarrero said:


> as link to all wall seems to be broken (old) I add a small clarifying vid about using Boardmate TM tool. You'll need quick time app if not you get free in a minute.
> http://www.betterthanevertools.com/nailer.php
> 
> If someone uses it please comment!:thumbsup:
> I found it great


"Drywall Operatives"?? :laughing:

I've made those jigs out of plywood before, but mainly for big rips on soffits and long wraps.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> "Drywall Operatives"?? :laughing:
> 
> I've made those jigs out of plywood before, but mainly for big rips on soffits and long wraps.


Hell, I think everyone knows that one.

We use to use scrap drywall to do that. Bevelled edge mounted on brown side out, the bevell allows for a bit of play.

The main place I did it was on high cathedrals, since I was and still am a chicken chit of heights :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya Moore, SkyWalkers are ridiculously awesome man! I love mine!
Like slim said, you just adjust the spring at the base of the foot and it will feel like you're walking on clouds. I love mine! No complaints what so ever from me!! And Marshalltown actually just released their new Skywalkers1.0
:yes: Maybe i'll do a review :thumbsup:


----------



## Newagestucco

moore said:


> I like it. A few of them would be handy In some areas when hanging alone..
> 
> BoardMate - Plasterboard Fixing Tool - YouTube


I like it. Cool. In want a couple of them

But the inverter. Can use a screw gun to good lol


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> *Hell, I think everyone knows that one*.





I don't know nobody, so I thought I inventionized it.

I've thought about making a permanent metal one, but now I don't need to because those fine folks over at whatever-their-name-was-again already did done it.


----------



## Newagestucco

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm 48 years,and no one needs to die on the job,I feel sorry for the family he left behind if your story is true??But I highly doubt you care,for you wished another taper would dry on the job,ME 2buckcanuck.
> And if you think hiring YOUNG kids and you like being hard on them makes you the better man,well what can I say.Sounds to me you got a bunch of minors who can't wait till the end of the day for their beer and BC big bud


Yes is sad when someone passes away
That sarnia job we were on (wall mart ) The was a nice older painter 
We would talk everyday when he go by. We were. Working outside
He only had a few weeks left and he was retiring 
The one morning we where up on the lift ,he walk by I said hello. And he didn't say anything .I told my partner that was odd. He was allways happy 10 min later he went around the conner had massive heart attack and pass away. There 50 people on that's site no one could help him
Sad day. Never forget it. Rip


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Newagestucco said:


> Yes is sad when someone passes away
> That sarnia job we were on (wall mart ) The was a nice older painter
> We would talk everyday when he go by. We were. Working outside
> He only had a few weeks left and he was retiring
> The one morning we where up on the lift ,he walk by I said hello. And he didn't say anything .I told my partner that was odd. He was allways happy 10 min later he went around the conner had massive heart attack and pass away. There 50 people on that's site no one could help him
> Sad day. Never forget it. Rip


I hear you, hard to explain the feeling you get 

Post #1 and #14 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f10/bottom-safty-net-2410/


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

The "yellow man" is the fellow man!!! Best dance partner I've ever had. Best hanging partner too. Used one to hang solo and two of them with a crew to continuously place sheets. Excellent! President Eisenhower once said, that the best way to move a string is to pull it along, same principle applies to effectively running a crew.


----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> I like it. A few of them would be handy In some areas when hanging alone..
> 
> BoardMate - Plasterboard Fixing Tool - YouTube


too much chat the vid IMO
but educational!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harvey randall

*onie*



SlimPickins said:


> Are you going to be doing it for a while? A Telpro (yellow) board lift is the way to go if you're going to be going solo for a while. The Chinese knockoffs (red) are not created equal. My lift paid for itself in two small houses, while still allowing me to make a decent amount of money. They'll set you back around $700, but you also get access to all of the accessories made by the company should you need them (extensions, etc.). I've heard stories about the red lifts collapsing under load.
> 
> I've been hanging by myself for the past four years, after being partnered up for the previous five. I could never replace my former partner, so I invested in my "silent partner". He always shows up on time, never complains, and works just as hard as hard as I do. And.....I don't have to pay him.


 hey ole kid- named after his wife or kid i dont remember.oney. the lift. take care now- thats what i use.


----------



## CatD7

I got the lift from homedepots website - $300. It ain't a telepro, but is a BIG step up from the $150 lifts.


----------



## harvey randall

*good folk*



2buckcanuck said:


> I hear you, hard to explain the feeling you get
> 
> Post #1 and #14 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f10/bottom-safty-net-2410/


 thanks for the listen-harve,.


----------



## T-Rex

Message to those with Marshall Town Skywalker Stilts. Within 7 months of having mine the heal came out. Then it was like a snow ball down hill. All the thread lock let go. Anyway in the end there was one screw I kept hand tightning lol but pretty much too lazy to fix but it finally fell out and down I went lol. My point being if you don't constantly check the screws they will come out only give it time and by time I mean under a year. I put all new bolts and lock washers from hardware store and they are almost new lol. Besides the 2 broken tension clamp thingys and the plastic by the leg braces being cracked.


----------



## gordie

*hanging alone*

just join'ed the site great info. as far as lifts go telpro is the only way to go i think had mine since the first 10 ft lid me and my bro put up lol went and rented one after the first 2 sheets.now years later i board with and without my lift. i rare'ly work alone my brother is my partner but we both use it and are able to pound off the footage. one guy will do big rooms wile the other kills little bull**** rooms fusrating with a new worker watching better to do alone i think. then we help each other with all the big walls split off on legs and pieces and bull**** stuff. and a good friend a young bastard lol is kicken all are asses working completly on his own using a stick thats 50 inches for walls and his lift for lids he get 2000 sq a day no prob. pisses me off a bit but hes a good guy just puts his ipod on and gives er . it helps thet hes 6ft 6. o ya hes not alone on site we all work across the hall from eachother when doing big jobs like cutsume homes or big stairwells its a team sport and when you on a good team those are the jobs that can pay good.if your not turn them down thers allways another unit for a solo man.


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> just join'ed the site great info. as far as lifts go telpro is the only way to go i think had mine since the first 10 ft lid me and my bro put up lol went and rented one after the first 2 sheets.now years later i board with and without my lift. i rare'ly work alone my brother is my partner but we both use it and are able to pound off the footage. one guy will do big rooms wile the other kills little bull**** rooms fusrating with a new worker watching better to do alone i think. then we help each other with all the big walls split off on legs and pieces and bull**** stuff. and a good friend a young bastard lol is kicken all are asses working completly on his own using a stick thats 50 inches for walls and his lift for lids he get 2000 sq a day no prob. pisses me off a bit but hes a good guy just puts his ipod on and gives er . it helps thet hes 6ft 6. o ya hes not alone on site we all work across the hall from eachother when doing big jobs like cutsume homes or big stairwells its a team sport and when you on a good team those are the jobs that can pay good.if your not turn them down thers allways another unit for a solo man.


 I think I know what your saying..:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie

*hanging alone*

this forum has kind of inspired me a bit learning new things just cuz i can can ask the guys i work with new questions.but ya there's a lot of tricks you can do with a lift to cant speek for the cheap lifts though just telpro ive had to use a red one piece of flaming sh#t.one thing is when you have a stack of drywall on a wall and you can't get that board in just push the to wheels against the pile push down the button on the wheels [the u shaped button used to fold the wheels up for storage]and just push the lift forward keep your hand on the crank wheel and your foot on the wheel facing you and the two front wheels will spread apart and your board will slam into the pocket crank it up that last inch and screw er off. the lift can get a bit tippy but if you keep your foot on that wheel in front of you until it is cranked up it wont go any where were boarders were f#$k#n strong lol even the little ones hahaha.this also works when you moving the lift from room to room when the two wheels are too wide to pull through a room just push that button down and pull it through and the wheels will squeeze together and alow you to pull the lift into the next room. that took me 2 years to think of had my lift put away and wouldnt use it unless i had a big custum to do now i can use it in rooms 10ft 12ft what ever. o ya just like when your putting up a lid with a partner one you carry the board in one guy goes high the back man goes low so you can turn the board and lift er up,with the lift walk er in put it on the lift crank er up til she just about touches the lid now flattin it out push one side up as high as the lift will let you and turn the board your corner will catch the wall studs on the bottom corner and the top corner will turn into place just like if you had a partner on the low side but he wont be cryin about the pain hahaha. hope this will help i love my lift and i will keep checking this forum to add to it think i might try to get a good deal on a camera on boxing day make some video with my crew i know i tried to find info when i started boarding 6 years ago and we needed it hahahahaha me and my brother were so bad we"ve allways been perfectionist,but we could have pay'ed rent in are first couple of units lol.now were good and will answer any quetions we can tks for all the taping tips guys hope i can pick that up myself but i got to say its f#[email protected]#g hard not good yet soon i hope.


----------



## SlimPickins

gordie said:


> this forum has kind of inspired me a bit learning new things just cuz i can can ask the guys i work with new questions.but ya there's a lot of tricks you can do with a lift to cant speek for the cheap lifts though just telpro ive had to use a red one piece of flaming sh#t.one thing is when you have a stack of drywall on a wall and you can't get that board in just push the to wheels against the pile push down the button on the wheels [the u shaped button used to fold the wheels up for storage]and just push the lift forward keep your hand on the crank wheel and your foot on the wheel facing you and the two front wheels will spread apart and your board will slam into the pocket crank it up that last inch and screw er off. the lift can get a bit tippy but if you keep your foot on that wheel in front of you until it is cranked up it wont go any where were boarders were f#$k#n strong lol even the little ones hahaha.this also works when you moving the lift from room to room when the two wheels are too wide to pull through a room just push that button down and pull it through and the wheels will squeeze together and alow you to pull the lift into the next room. that took me 2 years to think of had my lift put away and wouldnt use it unless i had a big custum to do now i can use it in rooms 10ft 12ft what ever. o ya just like when your putting up a lid with a partner one you carry the board in one guy goes high the back man goes low so you can turn the board and lift er up,with the lift walk er in put it on the lift crank er up til she just about touches the lid now flattin it out push one side up as high as the lift will let you and turn the board your corner will catch the wall studs on the bottom corner and the top corner will turn into place just like if you had a partner on the low side but he wont be cryin about the pain hahaha. hope this will help i love my lift and i will keep checking this forum to add to it think i might try to get a good deal on a camera on boxing day make some video with my crew i know i tried to find info when i started boarding 6 years ago and we needed it hahahahaha me and my brother were so bad we"ve allways been perfectionist,but we could have pay'ed rent in are first couple of units lol.now were good and will answer any quetions we can tks for all the taping tips guys hope i can pick that up myself but i got to say its f#[email protected]#g hard not good yet soon i hope.


You can keep your lift from rolling out when spreading the legs by flipping the little rubber footed dealio over so it hits the floor. I'm pretty sure that's why they put that bad boy on there:thumbsup:

As for the rest of it, um, well, um....yeah.


----------



## harvey randall

gordie said:


> this forum has kind of inspired me a bit learning new things just cuz i can can ask the guys i work with new questions.but ya there's a lot of tricks you can do with a lift to cant speek for the cheap lifts though just telpro ive had to use a red one piece of flaming sh#t.one thing is when you have a stack of drywall on a wall and you can't get that board in just push the to wheels against the pile push down the button on the wheels [the u shaped button used to fold the wheels up for storage]and just push the lift forward keep your hand on the crank wheel and your foot on the wheel facing you and the two front wheels will spread apart and your board will slam into the pocket crank it up that last inch and screw er off. the lift can get a bit tippy but if you keep your foot on that wheel in front of you until it is cranked up it wont go any where were boarders were f#$k#n strong lol even the little ones hahaha.this also works when you moving the lift from room to room when the two wheels are too wide to pull through a room just push that button down and pull it through and the wheels will squeeze together and alow you to pull the lift into the next room. that took me 2 years to think of had my lift put away and wouldnt use it unless i had a big custum to do now i can use it in rooms 10ft 12ft what ever. o ya just like when your putting up a lid with a partner one you carry the board in one guy goes high the back man goes low so you can turn the board and lift er up,with the lift walk er in put it on the lift crank er up til she just about touches the lid now flattin it out push one side up as high as the lift will let you and turn the board your corner will catch the wall studs on the bottom corner and the top corner will turn into place just like if you had a partner on the low side but he wont be cryin about the pain hahaha. hope this will help i love my lift and i will keep checking this forum to add to it think i might try to get a good deal on a camera on boxing day make some video with my crew i know i tried to find info when i started boarding 6 years ago and we needed it hahahahaha me and my brother were so bad we"ve allways been perfectionist,but we could have pay'ed rent in are first couple of units lol.now were good and will answer any quetions we can tks for all the taping tips guys hope i can pick that up myself but i got to say its f#[email protected]#g hard not good yet soon i hope.


 is this gordie c in kal


----------



## gordie

harvey randall said:


> is this gordie c in kal


nope its gordie G from kelowna now in regina canada bro


----------



## harvey randall

*lifts*



gordie said:


> nope its gordie G from kelowna now in regina canada bro


 if you want a lift home depot or lowes is a great place, go to rental-------------i think every 90 days they sell their rentals. last one i bought for 150 used it and sold it for 200- paid for my gas on the profit margin. get friends with the guys in the rental departments- they will call-course a twelver and twenty is great incentive.


----------

